# SOLD -- 2006 25Rss For Sale



## Bayonet16 (May 6, 2014)

Located in Vienna, VA. $10,500 for the trailer. This little Bed and Breakfast is some serious family fun!!!! Great family memories. Can't believe we're going to sell our "precious," but we're off on a new adventure in Germany. Can't let this home-away-from-home go vacant while we're gone, so if you're up for adventure, come take a look.

Super clean and well maintained. It's ready to go with fresh tread and lubed wheel axles. Will throw in receiver, leveling hitch, and sway-bar to ensure you're safe. Will throw in leveling blocks, wheel chocks, and all dump lines. You can have all the pots and pans too -- and anything else we can think of to get you started. Will ensure you're familiar and comfortable with set-up and maintenance. All you'll have to do is pack the kids and the groceries!

YouTube Video Here: YouTube

2006 Keystone Outback 25RSS - 25' with two slide-outs. Becomes a 30' when you're set-up
Bunk Beds -- for the young-unz
Queen Bed -- slides out the back
Sleeps 8 -- dinette and couch
Tires -- only one year old
6' Power Slide-Out Couch (Super spacious for those rainy days...)
19' Awning
8 Cu. Ft. Refrigerator (could be bigger for more beer...)
AM/FM/CD Stereo
Manual Slide-Out (the whole queen bed slides out the back -- get it...Outback)
Porcelain Toilet (Family rule -- only #1 in the camper; no #2 unless you're willing to dump -- no one has jumped at the chance)
Microwave Oven (well, it makes the misses happy..)
Outside Cooktop and Sink (great for spraying-off your kiddos before putting them to bed)

SPECIFICATIONS
Shipping Weight: 5,275 lbs
Carrying Capacity: 1,725 lbs
Hitch: 385 lbs
Length: 25' 10"
Height: 9' 11"
Fresh Water: 50 gals
Waste Water: 40 gals Gray Water
40 gals LPG: 60 gals
21,000-28,000 BTU Furnace (3 X Floor Vents)
15,00 BTU Central A/C
6 Gal. DSI Gas/Electric Water Heater

Text 706-799-6158 or email [email protected]


----------



## Bayonet16 (May 6, 2014)

Added floor plan picture.


----------



## Bayonet16 (May 6, 2014)

Well 200 looks and no replies. So, I guess I'm looking for some hints. Is it priced too high, not enough pictures, video too shaky, etc? Perhaps some of you that have sold RVs can give me some of your sage advice.


----------



## Bayonet16 (May 6, 2014)

Up to 304 views now. Any suggestions on generating interest? Price seems fair and I've used all the mediums (press, photo, video) that I can think of...


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

IMHO if you want to ,you need to Seperate the two.


----------



## Bayonet16 (May 6, 2014)

W5CI said:


> IMHO if you want to ,you need to Seperate the two.


Good advice. Modified so that I just have the trailer for sale now. I thought truck would sweeten the deal, but maybe not.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

of the 300+ views, I'm guessing a very small number are looking to buy, but rather looking in from time to time to see how your doing. Seeing if it sold...etc. I know that is why I check back over and over.


----------



## Bayonet16 (May 6, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> of the 300+ views, I'm guessing a very small number are looking to buy, but rather looking in from time to time to see how your doing. Seeing if it sold...etc. I know that is why I check back over and over.


Okay, thanks. I'll be patient. We're getting close to closing the sale I think. Hard to let her go...

For anyone else who is thinking about selling, here are a few tips: A video seems to be the tipping-point for people that otherwise would not take the time to call, so spend the time to do that. We posted ours on YouTube and shared the link in all ads. Also, clean, de-oxidize, and wax the TT before taking pictures or shooting video. Did this over the last week and it looks 10X better (see pic below). We've placed ads on this site, Keystone Forum, local Craigslist, RVTrader, and eBay. Most hits are split between eBay and Craigslist.

Hope this info helps someone else.


----------



## Bayonet16 (May 6, 2014)

SOLD.....SOLD......SOLD: To eBay browser that drove 1900 miles and offered full asking price. Thanks for your suggestions.

Moderator -- can you please put "sold" in the subject?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bayonet16 said:


> SOLD.....SOLD......SOLD: To eBay browser that drove 1900 miles and offered full asking price. Thanks for your suggestions.
> 
> Moderator -- can you please put "sold" in the subject?


Congrats...

Subject line changed.

Feel free to stick around...just cause you no longer have an Outback, doesn't mean you have to leave us.


----------



## Bayonet16 (May 6, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> SOLD.....SOLD......SOLD: To eBay browser that drove 1900 miles and offered full asking price. Thanks for your suggestions.
> 
> Moderator -- can you please put "sold" in the subject?


Congrats...

Subject line changed.

Feel free to stick around...just cause you no longer have an Outback, doesn't mean you have to leave us.








[/quote]

Yes, I absolutely will stick around. Plan on getting another Outback when we get back from Europe. Thanks


----------

